# A choice to be made



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

The TTR has to go this year. I have enjoyed it but a change is needed. The thing is, what to go for next ? There are three main considerations; it has to be another convertible, can't be too old (at least an 02 plate) and I don't really want to have to put anything else to the purchase of another car. I reckon the TT is worth about Â£18.5-19K (52 plate 225 TTR). The thoughts I have had so far include:

Honda S2000
Audi A4 cab

The other popular runners are:

Boxster (out), for the budget, I am looking at a "W" reg 2.7
Z4 (out), costs too much
Z3 (out), don't like them
SLK (old model) (out), again, not too keen on them
VX220 (out), impractical
Elise (out), again impractical

Are there any others to consider? I am going to start taking test drives soon and would like a decent few makes to choose from. Has anyone got any recommendations?

TIA


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

saab 9-3 linear/aero MY03>


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

330/325 conv.?
MX5?
MR2?


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

malTTeezer said:


> saab 9-3 linear/aero MY03>


That is a good suggestion. I will add it to the list.


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

jonno said:


> 330/325 conv.?
> MX5?
> MR2?


I didn't think the 325/330 conv. were in my price range, but I shall have a look.

MX5 - No....too girly (if you know what I mean) 

MR2- not sure but I won't discount it.

Thanks very much


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Am in the same boat as you....

A4 with little money heading to the dealer...

S4 with alot of money heading to the dealer again....

Z4 - nearly did before the V6 TT but the interior just did not do it for me

Z3 - so glad I did not get one and went for the 180 TT instead.

S2k - MX5 :-*

MR2 roadster... hell no

3 Ser BMW Conv - ain't everyone got one??

Saab - always sort of liked the Saab styling.....

VX220 way too small

Elise ^

SLK - middle aged lady car


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> SLK - middle aged lady car


Is that similar to a lady-boy?


----------



## Kasperoff (Apr 11, 2004)

What are you looking for in your next car? Speed, Comfort, Space, Handling?

If your looking for a good drive you'd be mad to discount the Elise/VX220. Have a look at the S2 Elise's with a touring pack. They might be a bit more practical than you think.

I'm having similar thoughts to yourself and am seriously tempted by an S2 Elise.

If you really do want something a bit more sedate with more space, then you can't really go far wrong with an A4 cab. But I'd have thought you'd need more than 19k.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

If you want practicality...forget the MR2, but if you want fun, give it a go.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

350Z Roadster - not sure if in your budget though - possibly a few K above :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

S2000 - It has no 'all round' competition in the price bracket you are looking at. I should know, ive been there and tried everything that there is on offer under Â£21k!

I also know where there is a nice example for sale >>>>> Click Here


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> S2000 - It has no 'all round' competition in the price bracket you are looking at. I should know, ive been there and tried everything that there is on offer under Â£21k!
> 
> I also know where there is a nice example for sale >>>>> Click Here


It is very tempting Kev. Do you fancy a TTR :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

bilbos said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > S2000 - It has no 'all round' competition in the price bracket you are looking at. I should know, ive been there and tried everything that there is on offer under Â£21k!
> ...


Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> MR2 roadster... hell no


Why's that ?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > MR2 roadster... hell no
> 
> 
> Why's that ?


Ditto James's question. MR2 roadster almost won top Â£20K driver's car (new and secondhand) in last month's Evo. Having said that, in practicality terms it's down there with the Elise and VX220.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Having said that, in practicality terms it's down there with the Elise and VX220.


Yep - I often having the shopping for a passenger these days


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

ditto on the why not an MR2 front.

Am in market for a soft top to go alongside the family car since the TT went. Have so far tried both the S2000 and the MR2 and have to say I am mightily impressed by both. Fun wise they beat the TT hands down (and I never ever imagined I would say that) - so much more fun with the rears being driven. Have never ever understood that before, but I do now. I think i'd still be swayed by a TT (and quattro) for my main motor ... but for something fun it's just been blown out the water by the above two roadsters.

I'd seriously consider the MR2. It doesn't sound so impressive on paper but remember it is around 900kg - with 140bhp that makes for quite impressive performance. Toyota quote 0-60 in 8 seconds but most owners with stock cars achieve about 7 seconds. That beats a TT180, doesn't it?

Also, with the MR2 being fairly cheap (bags and bags of choice on only a Â£15k budget - with low mileage and only a year or so old) you can add a Hass turbo (~ Â£3k) and get some serious performance.

In terms of running costs the MR2 is cheapest too - better fuel economy and half the cost for insurance. From reading about servicing it sounds like you'd get change out of Â£250 for a major service too!!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I would have thought that you'd be able to get an A4 cab. They were about the same money (if not cheaper) than TTs when new (dependent on model), the problem is doing it throguh a dealer. If you sold and bought privately, it should be achievable.

We were looking at Cabs last year, before we found out the wife was pregnant.


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Kell said:


> I would have thought that you'd be able to get an A4 cab. They were about the same money (if not cheaper) than TTs when new (dependent on model), the problem is doing it throguh a dealer. If you sold and bought privately, it should be achievable.
> 
> We were looking at Cabs last year, before we found out the wife was pregnant.


Yeah, it was quite funny that when I went to order the TT, the A4 cab had not long been out and they had one in the showroom next to the TT. I did like the look of them but the TT choice had already been made. They were a bit cheaper aswell.

Now on the whole, I think they are worth more than an equivalent plate 225 TTR. :?


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Want to reduce your cost of ownership while owning a modern day classic? A Porsche air cooled cab. These will not reduce in value in future plus they are uncommon and won't send you to the poor house for maintenance. 

Can fit 2 kiddies in back. :?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Test drove a brand new 9-3 2.0T cab the weekend before I bought my current TT - it was completely gutless. Accelerated like the handbrake was still on, so if you are going to look at the 9-3, discount the linear I think only the Aero will come close to what you have been used to with the TT.

Mart


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

If you've got 18-19k to burn, so many choices are out there - all depends on what you want it for. Do you want something to use every day? Or would you be willing to go for a weekend only car plus a cheap runner? Reason I ask is for 12.5k you can pick up an 800mile, '04 Westfield 2.0, and a '99 Golf conv for 7k (quick look on autotrader pulled these up)...

Have to say that the A4 cab is a cracking motor - very refined, and 3.0 is really smooth, and the new Saab 9-3 is so different to the old wobbly ones they used to sell! The Westfield is something else, esp on semi-slicks and a wet road...:twisted: The MR2 really is a superb little car, really good fun and engaging to drive - and cheap!

The other German marques come into play too, with the CLK, and 3-series are good, but I've not driven them so can't really comment. Similarly, I haven't driven a S2000, but believe it's a car you need to drive hard to enjoy from those that have...

And that is without looking at the classics! Choices choices hey... but at least it has to be convertible!! Nice!! [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Of the two you list (S2k and A4 Cab) its simple

Driver - S2K
Polisher - A4

Which are you boy?


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

thejepster said:


> If you've got 18-19k to burn, so many choices are out there - all depends on what you want it for. Do you want something to use every day? Or would you be willing to go for a weekend only car plus a cheap runner? Reason I ask is for 12.5k you can pick up an 800mile, '04 Westfield 2.0, and a '99 Golf conv for 7k (quick look on autotrader pulled these up)...
> 
> Have to say that the A4 cab is a cracking motor - very refined, and 3.0 is really smooth, and the new Saab 9-3 is so different to the old wobbly ones they used to sell! The Westfield is something else, esp on semi-slicks and a wet road...:twisted: The MR2 really is a superb little car, really good fun and engaging to drive - and cheap!
> 
> ...


Has to be an everyday car, so a certain degree of refinement is needed. Just looking forward to the testing


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Carlos said:


> Of the two you list (S2k and A4 Cab) its simple
> 
> Driver - S2K
> Polisher - A4
> ...


More of a polisher :-*

I am a crap driver anyway so the S2000 experience will probably be lost on me.


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

An everyday car hey... well for 19k you're unfortunately limited on the A4 cabs. Can only see a couple of 2.4/1.8T's on autotrader :?

There's a huge choice of Beemers out there, and from personal experience with the coupe version, I'd recommend an engine bigger than what's badged as a 320 - it's just a little underpowered for the car, and could do for a little more poke. I'd personally go for anything newer than 2001 as (IIRC) there was a model revision then. (I was looking for a replacement for my aging Saab and looked into the 325 cab for quite a while - have gone for a 225TTR which I pick up on Sat  ).

Didn't look into the CLK myself but they're supposed to be a good car - for bit of a more refined personality though! Merc stealers have let the brand slip though...

The MR2 is surprisingly practical when you replace the full-size spare under the bonnet with a can of tyre-weld as it adds to the 2 lockers behind the seats in which you can fit a couple of squashy bags... and it is lots of fun to drive....

You could always go for an older Boxster though, a 2.7 W'plate for 20k sounds quite appealing! 8) 
Rich


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

bilbos said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Of the two you list (S2k and A4 Cab) its simple
> ...


In that case you wont like the interior of the S2000 as it is made from melted down action men.

Crossfire conv. look ok and definately not a drivers car, polish away...

I think the new SLKs look nice if you can stretch to one, alfa GT but may fall apart after a month and sell for a tenner.


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

stgeorgex997 said:


> bilbos said:
> 
> 
> > Carlos said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: re: the melted down action men.

My original thoughts were, if I could stretch to them,

New SLK 350
S4 cab

But that means finding at least another Â£17K plus the car. Don't think the purse strings will go that wide.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

That SLK is very nice but a lot of wedge as you say, and I'd be TVRing all the way personally...

Slightly bigger but a near new Vauxhall Monaro is well worth a look, I tested a new one not so long ago and it is really nice, with good performance and comfort


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

stgeorgex997 said:


> That SLK is very nice but a lot of wedge as you say, and I'd be TVRing all the way personally...
> 
> Slightly bigger but a near new Vauxhall Monaro is well worth a look, I tested a new one not so long ago and it is really nice, with good performance and comfort


As long as you know EXACTLY where all the local petrol stations are...those puppies gulp fuel!


----------

